# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger worden na gebruik hormoonspiraatje

## esther84

Wie heeft er ervaring met zwanger geraken na het gebruik van het hormoonspiraaltje. Destijds heb ik gekozen voor het spiraaltje omdat er minder hormonen in zitten dan in de pil en omdat je dan ook weer sneller je normale cyclus weer hebt. Klopt dit? heeft iemand ervaring/ tips/ advies?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Esther,

Het is misschien niet helemaal antwoord op je vraag, maar we hebben hier een topic ook over zwanger worden mgv het spiraaltje, dus misschien is het interessant voor jou om dat topic even door te lezen: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=868 .

Verder kan ik je niet direct een antwoord op je vraag geven, heb er zelf geen ervaring mee. Maar neem aan dat je gewoon zwanger kunt worden wanneer het spiraaltje eruit gaat  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

